# Right, after numerous recommendations im considering a new camera



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay, so need a proper camera for detailing use after multiple recommendations that my htc desire hd camera just isnt cutting it for showing off my work..

now, my brother has a pentax x70 that i can borrow continuously (read as, steal when hes not looking :lol
is this a decent camera? iirc he paid about £400 for it when new, i see they are still selling them online for £270-300 

i don't really have the money to buy a new camera unless i really have too. (and then it would be about £150-200 budget)


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

not a clue about the Pentax afraid craig but if your looking at buying one then around that budget i would be looking at a Panasonic TZ10 for £200 (no point looking at SLR's at that price range even second hand imo), cracking wee camera

http://www.dpreview.com/news/1001/10012605panazs7.asp

i've got a Nikon D5000 and it's a decent camera, still learning with it though


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

The X70 isn't too shabby as a bridge, no, but I don't really understand the question. If it does what you want and you can borrow it whenever, then why don't you?

Bret


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Look at a bridge camera as they have large zooms, but not needed for just doing pics of the car details, a good macro function so close focus distance would be good.
For car pics a good compact would be good and that also helps as if small your more likely to actually have it on you.

Good compact below nice Lens..

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele....html?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:5439902|prd:5439902

Selection here...

http://www.cameralabs.com/buyers_guide/compacts/best_compact_digital_camera.shtml

These from british journal of photography so i darnt look at theres and why ive not posted Stuff magazine recommends...:lol:

http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-photography/test/2024966/compact-cameras


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Look at the lumix range Craig, I recently bought an FZ38 bridge camera for circa £150 and it seems to be the choice of pros who take smaller cameras out with them.

Also after 4 months of research it seemed to come out on top in most tests. 

The pictures it produces are simple fantastic and it has a full manual mode for practice before moving up thre DSLR route. The Intelligent Auto mode is simply stunning, the pictures i've been able to take are astounding even at full x18 zoom.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bretti_kivi said:


> The X70 isn't too shabby as a bridge, no, but I don't really understand the question. If it does what you want and you can borrow it whenever, then why don't you?
> 
> Bret


because i know barely anything about photography... the photo pics were fine for me, until recently uploading when i was told they are not cutting it lol..



james_death said:


> Look at a bridge camera as they have large zooms, but not needed for just doing pics of the car details, a good macro function so close focus distance would be good.
> For car pics a good compact would be good and that also helps as if small your more likely to actually have it on you.


thanks james.:thumb:



gally said:


> Look at the lumix range Craig, I recently bought an FZ38 bridge camera for circa £150 and it seems to be the choice of pros who take smaller cameras out with them.
> 
> Also after 4 months of research it seemed to come out on top in most tests.
> 
> The pictures it produces are simple fantastic and it has a full manual mode for practice before moving up thre DSLR route. The Intelligent Auto mode is simply stunning, the pictures i've been able to take are astounding even at full x18 zoom.


cheers kev, think ill just save up for a couple weeks and look for one of them mate :thumb: 
easier than having someone b*tching at me for stealing his camera :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Look at the lumix range Craig, I recently bought an FZ38 bridge camera for circa £150 and it seems to be the choice of pros who take smaller cameras out with them.
> 
> Also after 4 months of research it seemed to come out on top in most tests.
> 
> The pictures it produces are simple fantastic and it has a full manual mode for practice before moving up thre DSLR route. The Intelligent Auto mode is simply stunning, the pictures i've been able to take are astounding even at full x18 zoom.


I remember that conversation... As i said then I loved my Lumix...:lol:
Certainly bridge cameras really do just that they bridge the gap between compact and full DSLR...:thumb:

Most folk are fine with compact and even wont use all functions never taking of auto, hell i even often do that on my old D50.

Bridge certainly stop you throwing Hundreds on lenses each time, such as a macro a telephoto a wide angle...:lol:

Bridge cameras certainly cheaper than a lot of the new crop of compacts...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION!! :lol: sorry i know, dragging up an old thread but didnt want to start a new one.

so cleaned the car, and went over it with Reload (it has ultima paint guard plus on it)

testing out the pentax x70, what do you think.. this is on the auto macro mode, i think once i learn all the settings ect.. i wont have to buy a new camera. maybe..

(as usual, only editing done is to remove numberplate)








(rookie mistake!! snowfoam on the front tyre!!)
























































thought this one might show off the macro mode a bit better.. sadly i had to be in it!! sorry for the nightmares this pic will cause!!! :lol:









and some beading shots from g1 on the roof post wash.

















and a play with manual focus!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I love how you took that first picture lol bending your legs would have been so much easier.....
:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol yes, i did that first, then took more while crouching lol. but the angle on that one i preferred ever so slightly even though it makes me look like an idiot :lol:
was standing in the middle of the road, so felt a bit more vunerable when crouching :lol:

i should also add,, that line that looks like an oil leak of some sort.. its not from my car lol..
thats the first time the cars ever been parked there lol. my sister had the on street space for our house at the time, so i borrowed the neighbours as the driveway is shaded for the most part so pics weren't so reflective as street was.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't see anything majorly wrong with the pics.... the cam has metered on the black - as I assumed you wanted it to - and everything else is cool, as far as I can see. Yes, there are some image composition issues, but that's minor.

Bret


----------

